# AZSF04 Spring Fling Pre-Gathering Organization thread



## AZ Mikey (Dec 31, 2003)

I thought I'd repost DurtGurl's original Fling announcement to the new forum.

Time to announce Arizona Spring Fling '04! After considering other local races/events, March 12-14 has been chosen as the official Fling weekend. PaulB, master organizer for last year's fling, will be unavailable this year due to a personal issue. He is ok, but his significant other (the bike widow) is quite ill. We wish them both the very best and hope to see Paul on the trails again soon. In his place, a team of locals is banding together to make the Fling happen in 2004. We will be gathering after the New Year to settle on details, and will post info as it becomes available. For now, you can count on the following:

*Fling Dates:* 
March 11-14

*Fling Rides:* 
Thursay - Tucson (?) 
Friday - South Mountain 
Saturday & Sunday - TBD (Sedona, Tucson, Prescott, Phoenix rides possible) 
Pre-fling Wed ride is likely

*Fling Party:* 
Friday evening - Las Lomitas Ramada at South Mountain Park with beer permit. Reserved from 5-10pm

*Fling Flights:* 
Fly into PHX

*Fling Accomodations:* 
Go for hotels in Tempe and/or near airport - these are close to South Mountain 
Camping is available at our county parks: http://www.maricopa.gov/parks/ 
Some locals will open their homes to Flingers

*Fling Contacts/Organizers:* 
Kathleen Kingma (DurtGurl) 
Scott Nowacki (ScottN) 
Mike Walker (AZMikey) 
Eric Burley (Chupacabra) 
There will be other locals contributing as well...

Here is the email address for the fling: 
azsf04 at yahoo dot com

Click here for a mailto link

Please send an email to us if you intend to come to the gathering. We want to get a head count (generally speaking) so we know how many locals we'll need and so on. Keep an eye on this post for more announcements and such!

See you all in sunny Arizona in March!


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Cheap airfare from Vancouver Jan 15th...*

Alaska Air advertising this a.m. $298 CAD Feeenix rtn.  , plus the usual ton of fees. 

FWIW, JIm


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

JimC. said:


> Alaska Air advertising this a.m. $298 CAD Feeenix rtn.  , plus the usual ton of fees.
> 
> FWIW, JIm


So, that means you'll be flying down then?

(drum up a poker game, hit the pawn shop, sell plasma and/or a kidney, etc.)


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Ina and I are thinking about it. Depends on if we can use her airline points for the tickets or not.


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm still undecided but leaning towards going.



CraigH said:


> Ina and I are thinking about it. Depends on if we can use her airline points for the tickets or not.


It would be cool to see you both again. We _should_ try to get together for a ride at least every 3 years or so.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Looking forward to this year's event. It will be nice to see all those faces again.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Someone keeps talking about a BC trip....


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

Hmmm, I just re-checked the flight cost and it has somehow gone down $10 since last week (that can't be right), making the trip that much more attractive. Thats $10 extra to put towards icy cold post-ride beer !!!


edit: a few of my friends DID make it up to Vancouver and Whistler last Summer while I was in Colorado. (JimC showed them some goods, thx Jim) They all raved about the riding said I must go and see it for myself this year.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

The rest of the thread (other responses) on the old board is here:

http://forums13.consumerreview.com/[email protected]@.efe3f3a


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like getting there on airline points is possible, just have to go through San Francisco on the way there.

Next have to check how bad the fees are to take bikes on the plane.

Email sent!


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Rats, Thats the same weekend as the NORBA National in Texas.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Okay, we will be there!

Anyone interested in riding in Sedona the week after the Gathering? My wife and I have booked accomidation for a week.
My vote is for a Sunday ride in Sedona, but that is only because we have a condo booked up there.

My brother might be coming down too.

Anyone found any deals on car/truck/van rentals that can move bikes? That is the next thing to arrange.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Okay, we will be there!
> 
> Anyone interested in riding in Sedona the week after the Gathering? My wife and I have booked accomidation for a week.
> My vote is for a Sunday ride in Sedona, but that is only because we have a condo booked up there.
> ...


Well, we live an hour away. We also know a few lesser-known routes and areas. Probably if schedules aren't conflicting, we'll drag you to cottonwood for the thumper loop...(less than 30min from sedona).


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Jm. said:


> Well, we live an hour away. We also know a few lesser-known routes and areas. Probably if schedules aren't conflicting, we'll drag you to cottonwood for the thumper loop...(less than 30min from sedona).


Thanks Jm!

I've never ridden over to that area. We did visit Cottonwood a bunch of years ago when staying in Sedona, but on that trip we only did one ride as we didn't bring the bikes down and rented.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Thanks Jm!
> 
> I've never ridden over to that area. We did visit Cottonwood a bunch of years ago when staying in Sedona, but on that trip we only did one ride as we didn't bring the bikes down and rented.


Plus, if anyone is interested in an "adventure", maybe a Mingus Mtn shuttle could be arranged, depending on what kind of bikes are going to be there. It's kinda fun, only the first few miles are technical, but the rest is some pretty high speed fireroad type stuff...and the "adventure" part of it is getting it to come out near the airport in cottonwood...which we DID when we did it...but we don't know if we could do it 2 for 2. In any case, you can't get lost, and it's more of an "adventure", but it's an ~5000ft drop on that side of the mountain.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

*Flying to AZSF04 with bikes*

Just checked a couple of airlines.

Air Canada

From:
http://www.aircanada.ca/services/luggage/checked.html

"Bicycles
There are fixed charges for the carriage of bicycles on North American routes: 
within Canada - $ 65 CAD - One Way 
to/from United States - $65 CAD/$ 50 USD. - One Way 
The bicycle must be prepared as follows, prior to arrival at the airport: fix the handlebars sideways and remove the pedals. Place the bicycle in a rigid and/or hard shell container specifically designed for shipping. If not packaged in a container, Air Canada will provide a plastic bicycle bag and will accept the item with a limited release form (to be signed at check-in), releasing Air Canada of liability. Bicycle suitcases containing collapsible bicycles are also accepted.

Note: Bicycles are carried as part of the free baggage allowance on International flights (including Star Alliance™ carriers)."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

United

From:
http://www.united.com/page/article/0,1360,1034,00.html

"Oversized baggage 
Some checked items are assessed a special handling charge because of size, fragility, or other handling requirements. Examples are:

Bicycles 
Kennels 
Surfboards 
Sailboards 
Scuba gear 
There is a charge for checked items between 62 linear inches and 115 linear inches. We will not accept or check items in excess of 115 linear inches (length + width + height). No single dimension may be more than 62 inches.

Exceptionally bulky or fragile items will not be accepted as checked baggage, but may ride in a passenger seat in the cabin provided a ticket is purchased for the item and specific seating conditions have been met.

Contact United Reservations at 1-800-United-1 in the U.S. or your travel agent prior to your trip for details about any item that may be subject to a special handling charge. Acceptance, restrictions, and charges will vary depending upon destination."


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Jm. said:


> Plus, if anyone is interested in an "adventure", maybe a Mingus Mtn shuttle could be arranged, depending on what kind of bikes are going to be there. It's kinda fun, only the first few miles are technical, but the rest is some pretty high speed fireroad type stuff...and the "adventure" part of it is getting it to come out near the airport in cottonwood...which we DID when we did it...but we don't know if we could do it 2 for 2. In any case, you can't get lost, and it's more of an "adventure", but it's an ~5000ft drop on that side of the mountain.


We'll be bringing XC/trail bikes.

The big bikes are to much of a pain to transport and ride around in the Arizona sun (Ask JimC for more info).


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

*Truck/Van/Car rentals for transporting bikes?*

Anyone found any deals in Phoenix?

Preferably based out of the airport as we will be flying in with bikes.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

*Row call?*

So who has sent in a email that they are going?

CraigH
TheOtherH (my wife)
Kirby (my brother)

Booked flights last night.


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

*re: roll call*

I'm in too, but I haven't made any lodging/car arrangements yet.
(boy will it be nice to ride in weather above freezing for a change)

Last year I managed to talk my way out of the oversized baggage fee BOTH directions. 
I'm hoping I can be as lucky again this year.


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

*Roll Call-SoCal chiming in...*



CraigH said:


> So who has sent in a email that they are going?
> 
> Andy aka Rut (ss forum)
> Poacher (ss forum)
> ...


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Reservations at my house accepted for:

CraigH
TheOtherH (CH's wife, Ina)
Kirby (CH brother)
Nick (you haven't asked, but you're invited!)
Gary (from Ohio)
Doug (from Ohio)

Since you'll be at the house of one of the Fling organizers, please be ready to lend some assistance on the party, etc! 

My Ohio friends will be flying in early that week (M or T), so the rest of you are welcome to arrive early also. I will have to work M-Th, so you'll be on your own as far as finding trails. My backyard is undergoing a remodel - be the first to enjoy the new and improved hot tub, pool and lounging deck! Dogs are the same, but a bit more mature, and I have only one cat now. 

Kathleen


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks DurtGurl!

Your hospitality is greatly appreciated!

Of course we'll help with what ever is required!

Craig


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

*Thank you for hosting us Canadians again!*

We look forward to seeing you, spending time with the many other bike lovin' people we have met at various gatherings and riding all those great trails that we did the last time we were in Arizona.

We will be happy to help out with "fling hosting" at your house in any way we can!

Look forward to seeing Boojum and his new pal too!

Ina (TheotherH)


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

i am in for at least friday in phoenix. i am semi-local, about 40 miles west of phoenix. looking forward to seeing you all. if there will be more rides in the phoenix area i may attend them, too.

Rita aka zer0


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

DurtGurl said:


> Reservations at my house accepted for:
> 
> CraigH
> TheOtherH (CH's wife, Ina)
> ...


Thanks Kathleen, I was going to ask you too.  (I'll help out however I can)

Craig & Ina, I'm looking forward to seeing you both again, and meeting Kirby too.
Craig, if you're getting a rental and are interested in sharing any transportation costs shoot me an email. 
nick_xc AT hot mail DOT com


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Check your email. NM


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

*Sure what the hell*

I'd like to be able to make the gathering. Although it is going to depend on the employment situation. Don't think that the UI will cover a flight down.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 12, 2004)

*Fling Listserv created*

We are going to be using a Yahoo group messageboard in addition to MTBR to get information out to attendees and those who are potentially interested.

*NOTE - If you sent an email to the Fling email address, I already invited you to join this group - you should see an email in your inbox shortly.

*For those who are still on the fence or just coming to this thread, to join the Fling list (if you are coming or are thinking of coming), send an email to:

[email protected] - Click to autosend

...and subscribe!

Sn


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Still looking for a reasonable price, prices I've found so far are amazingly high.

6 weeks to go till riding in the sun!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Pre-fling gathering*

I'm arriving in Phoenix on Sunday the 7th. I'll be doing some work related stuff the first three days of the week; which will allow me a chance to climetize somewhat to the weather after leaving the Pacifi-grey-west. Anyone want to meet up for drinks and/or dinner after work any of those days? Wednesday would be best since I'll get my rental car then unless someone wouldn't mind picking me up in Mesa.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

*Fling Info Bonanza!*

*Arizona Spring Fling 2004 (AZSF04*)<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*

When: <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:date Year="2004" Day="12" Month="3">March 12-14, 2004</st1:date><o></o>

What: An informal gathering of mountain bikers of all abilities to ride the best trails that <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City> and Sedona have to offer. <o></o>

_* This is the 5th official _<st1lace><st1:City>_MTBR_</st1:City><st1:State>_AZ_</st1:State></st1lace>_ Spring Fling gathering, but we are calling it AZSF04 because it is happening in year 2004.<o></o>_



​*FAQ<o></o>*

Frequently asked questions about the Spring Fling, and general <st1:State><st1lace>Arizona</st1lace></st1:State> riding questions. <o></o>

*How do I register?<o></o>*

· You don't have to. This is a free event, totally informal, and supported by volunteer efforts of <st1:State><st1lace>Arizona</st1lace></st1:State> locals. However, for the purposes of keeping an accurate headcount we strongly encourage you send your confirmation either by email to the list, or by posting on the AZSF04 thread.<o></o>

*Is there an age requirement?<o></o>*

· No, but you'll either need to be old enough to drive (it's a traveling festival) or be able to carpool with someone, which will be very easy to set up. Also, the evening events may involve a wee bit of drinking.<o></o>

*I'm flying in. What airport should I use?<o></o>*

· <st1lace><st1laceName>Sky</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Harbor</st1laceType> <st1laceType>Airport</st1laceType></st1lace> in <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City> (PHX)<o></o>

*What will the weather be like?<o></o>*

· Since we're hitting two distinctly different parts of the state, there will be two different kinds of weather to contend with. Mid-March can mean anything from sub-freezing weather at night in Sedona to high-80s temperatures in Phoenix midday. Who knows, it might even rain. Be prepared for it all. <o></o>

*What should I bring?<o></o>*

· Bike: We have locals on rigid singlespeeds, hardtails, ultraswank full-suspension racers, beaters, freeride bikes, downhill bikes, whatever. Most trails are pretty rough in Arizona, and people generally prefer suspension but there's no hard and fast rule. Expect lots of rocks and rough trails. <o></o>

· Water: Bring a 100oz bladder at a minimum. Bottles of Gatorade for each ride are recommended. Pre-hydrate as much as possible.<o></o>

· First aid kit: Band-aids, straight plastic comb and/or needle-nose pliers (for cactus), neosporin, etc. <o></o>

· Your health insurance card and ID should be carried with you at all times.<o></o>

· Sunscreen: The sun is brutal in <st1:State><st1lace>Arizona</st1lace></st1:State>, even in the spring. Lube yourself up every single day, rain or shine.<o></o>

· Body armor: If you plan on taking the advanced rides, bring armor. The terrain is unforgiving - cactus and rocks will send you home with more than memories.<o></o>

· Tubes: Lots of opportunities for flats by thorns, but most likely from pinch flats. <o></o>

· Flat protection: Slime and/or spinskins recommended for the thorns, but if you stay on the trails (as you should!) slime is not really necessary*. Tubeless systems work well for fighting cactus thorns. Heavy-sidewall tires recommended for advanced rides. _*This is the opinion of Durtgurl, who has never used slime. Other locals may strongly disagree. Slime is a must in _<st1:City><st1lace>_Tucson_</st1lace></st1:City>_, I hear. _<o></o>

· Layers: See "weather" above.<o></o>

· Camping supplies: Flingers have enjoyed camping in past years. See below for more camping information.<o></o>

*Where can I stay?<o></o>*

Hotels/motels: <o></o>

· In <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City>, try to stay in <st1:City><st1lace>Tempe</st1lace></st1:City>, or a motel near the airport. This will make the drive to <st1lace><st1laceName>South</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Mountain</st1laceType></st1lace> much shorter for you.<o></o>

<o></o>

· For Sedona, it's going to be expensive almost no matter where you elect to stay. Here's a note from Derek von Briezen (daBreeze) from last year's fling:<o></o>

"There's a place on 89a right across the street from Mountain Bike Heaven where i've stayed a number of times. It's the Sugarloaf Inn, doubles are 45/night, slightly more on weekends (maybe around 55/60. pool, JACUZZI (!), fridges in room, decent size and well located for sedona stuff. Phone #: 928 282 9451."<o></o>

Camping: <o></o>

· <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City>: No camping is available close to <st1lace><st1laceName>South</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Mountain</st1laceType></st1lace>. Camping is available first-come, first-serve in all of our <st1lace><st1laceName>Maricopa</st1laceName> <st1laceType>County</st1laceType></st1lace> parks. Best bet is probably <st1lace><st1laceName>Usery</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Park</st1laceType></st1lace> - allow 45 minutes to drive to <st1lace><st1laceName>South</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Mountain</st1laceType></st1lace> (see https://www.maricopa.gov/parks/default.asp)<o></o>

· Sedona: Juan Restrepo (Vato) will reserve a group camp spot for Sat night in Sedona if there is enough interest. Post or send e-mail to Vato ([email protected]) if interested! <o></o>

Local crash space: <o></o>

· If you need a space, post a request to the bulletin board. If you can offer a space, post to the bulletin board. Many locals open up their homes to flingers - they just need to be asked.<o></o>

*How do I get my bike to <st1:State><st1lace>Arizona</st1lace></st1:State>?<o></o>*

· Drive it. <o></o>

· Fly it.<o></o>

· Ship it. You can ship your bike directly to Cactus Bike, a shop owned by MTBR poster Monk (https://www.cactusbikes.com/store/control/main). His shop is within spitting distance of the <st1lace><st1laceName>South</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Mountain</st1laceType></st1lace> <st1:Street><st1:address>48th St</st1:address></st1:Street> trailhead. South Mountain Cycles is also nearby. Contact each shop directly for info (see links below).<o></o>

*Where can I rent a bike? Where can I service my bike if needed?<o></o>*

· Cactus Bikes (https://www.cactusbikes.com/store/control/main)<o></o>

· South Mountain Cycles (https://smcycles.com/site/intro.cfm)<o></o>

· Rage (https://www.ragecycles.com/)<o></o>

*I'm bringing a singlespeed. What ratio should I run?<o></o>*

· Several ride leaders and visitors will be riding singlespeeds at the Arizona Spring Fling. Here's what Brian Cannon (silversurfer) had to say on the subject for last year's fling:<o></o>

"I usually run 32:16 or 34:16 for most XC stuff. I usually run 32:18 on National or Mormon and clean 85% of stuff (climbs). In 32:20, I'll clean 95% of stuff, but I don't usually run it. Downhill just doesn't matter, ya just hang on for the ride, though it is nice to have a tall gear to sprint outta corners. There are a few locals than can climb 90-95% in a 2:1, but they are the gifted ones. If ya gotta flip flop hub, throw a 20 on the other side, and see what happens. If you don't, just run what you have. You're gonna be walking parts of the climb, no matter what you run. Plus, all the other rides are just fine for yer combo."<o></o>

*What tires should I use?<o></o>*

· We're recommending large volume, low pressure, and small knobs. Skinny little semislick racing tires will pinch-flat. Enormous, heavy freeride tires with big paddles will wear you out, and big knobs don't want to hook up on the rock as well as lots of little knobs. Check out tire discussion on the MTBR AZ discussion page for more local info. (https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=2598).<o></o>



​*The Official Spring Fling Shirt!<o></o>*

· We're hoping to have shirts available for purchase by the Fling! Rudy Nadler, the infamous fixie single speeder from <st1:City><st1lace>Tucson</st1lace></st1:City> and artist extraordinaire, is designing the logo for this year. <o></o>

· More details to follow.<o></o>



​*Mon - Thurs, March 8-11: Pre- & Post-Fling Riding<o></o>*

*We know that several plan add time onto their trip before or after the official Fling weekend for more fun in the sun. As far as organized off-fling rides, you are on your own. There may be some locals willing to lead pre-fling rides (be watching the AZSF04 thread for postings), but most of us will be at work. <o></o>*

*Below is a list of <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City> area rides and links to keep you riding on the off-fling days. Of course, there is also great riding in <st1:City><st1lace>Tucson</st1lace></st1:City>, <st1:City><st1lace>Prescott</st1lace></st1:City>, and Payson this time of year. <st1:City><st1lace>Flagstaff</st1lace></st1:City> is not recommended due to that thing called winter. <o></o>*

*Also, remember to order Paul's book, Mountain Bike America: Arizona before your trip, or pick up a copy at any bike store or at REI (SW corner Southern and Priest in <st1:City><st1lace>Tempe</st1lace></st1:City>) once you come to town (https://www.mountainbikearizona.com/index.htm).<o></o>*

*Maricopa county parks: (https://www.maricopa.gov/parks/default.asp)<o></o>*

*· <st1lace><st1laceName>Usery</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Pass</st1laceType></st1lace> - contains Pass Mtn trail - a semi-tough 7.5 miles trail that is one of the most beautiful in <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City> area! The park also contains the easiest trail in the area (Blevins) that is perfect for beginners. <o></o>*

*· McDowell - try out the race tracks as well as the Pemberton loop. Both are fun.<o></o>*

*· White Tank - if you happen to be out on the far west side of town, go for it. The race tracks are not our best display of sweet desert singletrack, but they are still fun. <o></o>*

*· Estrella - ditto. Ok, but not worth the extra haul. <o></o>*

*Other great trail systems (we will try to get GPS-routed maps of these areas posted soon):<o></o>*

*· Trail 100 in North Mountain Preserve - Also known as the Charles M. Christiansen Memorial Trail, this is a pretty good trail for being in the middle of a city. It stretches for about 10 miles one way and there are lots of smaller trails branching off the main 100 trail. The biggest problem is the foot and horse traffic. There are several access points - <st1lace><st1laceName>North</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Mountain</st1laceType> <st1laceType>Park</st1laceType></st1lace>, <st1lace><st1laceName>Squaw</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Peak</st1laceType> <st1laceType>City</st1laceType> <st1laceType>Park</st1laceType></st1lace>, <st1:Street><st1:address>7th Street</st1:address></st1:Street>, Tatum, and more. The Dreamy Draw entrance can be access by heading north on I-51, exit at Northern Ave, turn right and you will dead end in the trailhead parking lot. Check out the maps of Squaw Peak and North Mountain Park area. <o></o>*

*· Pima/Dynamite - Fast smooth whoop-de-whoops galore thru beautiful desert that is continuously being chewed up by development. <o></o>*

*· Hawes/Red Mountain - Better with a local guide on Sunday, but should be doable with Paul's book instructions if you do it another day. <o></o>*



​*Etc.<o></o>*

*<o></o>*

*For the non-biker spousal types, there is horseback riding, golf, shopping, museums, and miles and miles of fantastic hiking. Email us with any specific questions to help your significant other enjoy his/her stay as much as you!<o></o>*

*Dogs - Due to leash laws, as well as desert dangers with which your pet may not be familiar, we recommend leaving the dogs at home, in the hotel, or tied up at camp. Pooch is welcome at the Fri party! <o></o>*



​*Organized Ride Categories<o></o>*

"A" - Advanced rides are soul-crushing epics. They will be both physically and technically demanding. If you're not at the top of your game, we strongly recommend joining an intermediate ride. If you ARE at the top of your game and long for the challenge, consider joining these advanced rides. The leaders will try to keep up with you!<o></o>

"B" - Intermediate rides. Will be a good mix of climbing and descending at a moderate pace, but still social and fun. If you're normally a strong rider in your home environment but you've been off your bike because of winter, this is a good place for you to be. Intermediate rides will share portions of the advanced rides. <o></o>

 "C" - Easy rides. Relaxed pace, short distances, no lung-busting climbs and no dangerous descents. The pace will be friendly, the emphasis on enjoying the scenery and riding your bike in a non-competitive environment. <o></o>



​*The Rides<o></o>*

*Friday, March 12: <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City> - <st1lace><st1laceName>South</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Mountain</st1laceType> <st1laceType>Park</st1laceType></st1lace> <o></o>*

*South Mountain Park (the largest municipal park in the world!) is the center of all serious mountain biking in metro Phoenix, offering a wide variety of technical and endurance challenges. <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City> sits at ~ 1100'. The trails top out at ~ 2000'. Expect temperatures in the high 60s to low 70s.All rides to start at the <st1:Street><st1:address>48th St</st1:address></st1:Street> Pima Canyon parking lot.(https://www.ci.phoenix.az.us/PARKS/hikesoth.html)<o></o>*

To get to <st1:Street><st1:address>48th St</st1:address></st1:Street>Trailhead from the north: From <st1:Street><st1:address>Baseline Rd.</st1:address></st1:Street>, turn south on <st1:Street><st1:address>48th St.</st1:address></st1:Street> Continue thru two stoplights. At round-robin, take second road around fountain. Turn right at first road after stoplight and make an immediate left at <st1lace><st1laceName>South</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Mountain</st1laceType> <st1laceType>Park</st1laceType></st1lace> sign. Park at end of road.<o></o>

Or, from the south or east: Take I-10 to Elliot and head west (towards mountain!) to <st1:Street><st1:address>48th street</st1:address></st1:Street>. Turn north (right) onto <st1:Street><st1:address>48th St</st1:address></st1:Street>. Drive thru the next stoplight at <st1lace>Piedmont</st1lace>, and be looking for the turn to your left. Then take an immediate left turn into the park.<o></o>

*PEDAL Time for all rides:*<st1:time Minute="0" Hour="9">*9 AM*</st1:time> Be ready to _turn your pedals_ at <st1:time Minute="0" Hour="9">9 AM</st1:time>, which means you need to get to the parking area at <st1:time Minute="30" Hour="8">8:30</st1:time> at the latest to get yourself ready to ride. At least one A, B, and C ride will be offered. If there are enough people and enough ride leaders, all rides will be offered.<o></o>

"C" Easy Ride:<o></o>

· Desert Classic Trail, a wonderful cruise through arroyos and up some short hills. Depending on the group's energy level, we may tackle the lower Corona de Loma and/or the Goat Trail/Ridgeline Trail/Helicopter Pad loop. This is an out-and-back, so anyone can turn around at any time if you've had enough. 1-4 hours. <o></o>

"B" Intermediate Rides: <o></o>

· B1: North trails up to Mormon Trail, then up National to the Waterfall. Depending on the group's energy, may add Javelina on the way back to trailhead. Portions of Mormon and National Trails are technically advanced, and there are some difficult climbs. 3-4 hours.<o></o>

· B2: Same as B1, but extend route to <st1lace>Buena Vista</st1lace> parking lot (where there will be water and snacks). 4-5 hours.<o></o>

"A" Advanced Rides: <o></o>

· A1 "Long Loop to test your Legs and Lungs" ride: Start up dirt road, then go UP National (technical and long), pass thru <st1lace>Buena Vista</st1lace> (snacks and water here), continue on National by towers (quite hairy in places), go down <st1lace><st1laceName>Telegraph</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Pass</st1laceType></st1lace> (extreme technical descent), then back home on Desert Classic (easier spin along southern base of mountain). This will be a long challenging ride for someone coming out of winter hibernation, but very doable for the in-shape hammer. Body armor recommended for National and Telegraph. <st1lace>Loop</st1lace> is ~18 miles. 4-6 hours.<o></o>

· A2 "Maximize your DH Fun" ride: UP National to <st1lace>Buena Vista</st1lace> parking area (water and snacks here!), continue on National then drop down Holbert (super technical - bring armor!!). Ride briefly along some roads then ride/hike up Geronimo. Ride back down National - will get to play on the Waterfall on the return route. ~18ish miles hard core fun. 5-8 hours.<o></o>

· A3 "Epic insanity" ride: For those wishing to really test the limits of your endurance and technical skills on the best PHX has to offer, we present the famous Coast-to-Coast-to-Coast ride. This epic will be taking National Trail from the east end of S.Mtn. all the way to the west end. From here, we will take you back up the park access road to <st1lace>Buena Vista</st1lace> parking lot, and then will take National back down. Total loop is ~30 miles and involves a significant hike-a-bike about ¼ of the way thru out of Telegraph pass. If this is not enough, there a plenty of options to make it tougher along the way by avoiding the road and taking trails all the way back&#8230; but you may miss the Fri evening party! All Day. <o></o>

Shuttles: no shuttles this year unless there is enough interest and someone is willing to organize. <o></o>

*Saturday, March 13: Sedona<o></o>*

Sedona is the pinnacle of mountain biking in <st1:State><st1lace>Arizona</st1lace></st1:State>, so it only stands to reason it is also the traditional pinnacle of the Arizona Spring Flings. The weather is generally perfect, the riding sublime. Sweet singletrack, droppable lips and ledges, awesome views. Bring a camera. The rides are 4500' to 5500', so you may feel it in your lungs. Temperatures in March are in the mid-60s, but watch weather forecasts. <o></o>

All rides start at the Tequa Festival Marketplace Parking Lot. From the <st1:City><st1lace>Tempe</st1lace></st1:City> area, expect the drive to Sedona to take ~ 2.5 hours. Take I-17 N out of <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City>, and exit onto Hwy 179 towards Sedona. On the way into Sedona on Hwy 179, Tequa will be on the left in the town of <st1:City><st1lace>Oak Creek</st1lace></st1:City>. There is plenty of parking. Expect some road riding before hitting dirt.<o></o>

Pedal time:<st1:time Minute="0" Hour="10">10 AM</st1:time> for "A" ride, and <st1:time Minute="30" Hour="10">10:30 AM</st1:time> for "B" and "C" rides. <o></o>

· Please allow enough time to get ready so that will be ready to ride on time! We will have maps available on-line soon and at the parking lot. <o></o>

*· **If you are late, you will be your own ride leader**.<o></o>*

"C" Easy: Bell Rock Pathways (<st1:time Minute="30" Hour="10">10:30 AM</st1:time> ride time)<o></o>

· There are some very sweet loops on the south side of Bell Rock that are perfect for cruising, relaxing, and enjoying the scenery. 2-4 hours of riding, depending on the groups. Lots of bailout options.<o></o>

"B" Intermediate Ride (<st1:time Minute="30" Hour="10">10:30 AM</st1:time> ride time)<o></o>

· Big mega-fun loop. <st1lace><st1laceName>Ride</st1laceName> <st1laceName>Verde</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Valley</st1laceType> <st1laceType>School</st1laceType></st1lace> to the end. Baldwin Trail to <st1lace><st1laceName>Buddha</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Beach</st1laceType></st1lace> to Cathedral Rock Trail. End at Bell Rock Pathway, head up to Mystic Trail. Mystic to Broken Arrow Trail to Submarine Rock. Sub Rock to Chicken Point, down Little Horse to Llama to Bell Rock Pathway. Pathway back to the trailhead. Long ride, moderate technical challenge with a few play areas along the way, mind-bogglingly gorgeous. There will be options to shorten the ride for those out of wind, water, and energy. 5-7 hours. <o></o>

"A" Advanced (<st1:time Minute="0" Hour="10">10:00 AM</st1:time> ride time)<o></o>

· Same loop as the intermediate ride, but earlier start (<st1:time Minute="0" Hour="10">10 AM</st1:time>) and faster pace! 4-5 hours.<o></o>

*Sunday, March 16: both Sedona and <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City> offerings<o></o>*

*Sedona ride: Secret Trails! <o></o>*

· Directions, start time, and route to be posted soon. <o></o>

<st1:City><st1lace>*Phoenix*</st1lace></st1:City>* ride: Hawes/Twisted Sister 20+ miler with shorter options. <o></o>*

This local favorite will be a fabulous ride to end your stay. The flora is a spectacular example of true Sonoran, and can be breath-taking in the spring. The views are awesome, looking north into the <st1lace><st1laceName>Tonto</st1laceName> <st1laceType>National Forest</st1laceType></st1lace> at <st1lace><st1laceName>Four</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Peaks</st1laceType></st1lace> and the <st1lace>Salt River</st1lace> valley, and there are also nice views of the city to the west. The trails are for the most part smooth and swoopy as much of the rock is worn granite. You can really get into your groove on these trails. There are also rocky bits to make it challenging. None of the climbs are too tough (by our standards), and the downhills will make you grin. Twisted Sister is a new trail that was built a bit more than a year ago, and is super tight twisty fun. Total distance for the Hawes/ Twisted Sister route will be around 21 miles, but there will be options for shorter rides. 3-6 hours.<o></o>

Directions to starting point: To be provided after we get a headcount. <o></o>

Pedal time:<st1:time Minute="0" Hour="9">9 AM</st1:time> (be ready to ride!)<o></o>

· We will have maps available on-line soon and at the parking lot. Maps recommended if you think you may need to shorten the ride) <o></o>



​*Friday Nite Festivities: The Big Fling Party!<o></o>*

Directions: Get to <st1:Street><st1:address>Central Avenue</st1:address></st1:Street> and head south into <st1lace><st1laceName>South</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Mountain</st1laceType> <st1laceType>Park</st1laceType></st1lace>. Follow the arrows once into the park to the Las Lomitas Ramadas.<o></o>

Party starts at <st1:time Minute="0" Hour="17">5 p.m.</st1:time> and we need to be out by <st1:time Minute="0" Hour="22">10 p.m.</st1:time><o></o>

The all-attendee gathering of the Fling is always great fun. Finally, we can put faces to all those names! We will distribute t-shirts (so bring your $$), and will provide non-alcoholic beverages and local brews&#8230; sorry, no swag this year! <o></o>

· PARTY FOOD - Although we hope to provide some snacks, dinner is BYO style. We will have grills fired up, and will supply plates, utensils, condiments, water, and soda. Bring your appetite, but don't forget to stop by the grocery store!<o></o>

· PARTY BEER - Kegs from a local brewery will be provided. GLASS BOTTLES are not allowed at the picnic area, subject to fines from the park authorities. <o></o>

· PARTY MUSIC/VIDEOS - We're not sure yet on the music/video screen situation. <o></o>

Finally, please keep your eye out for a tip jar at the party. Any contributions to help sway the costs for this event will be greatly appreciated!!<o></o>



​*Your AZ Trail Guides<o></o>*

Here is the roster of current AZSF04 trail guides. We're here to show you a good time, and we'll do our best to accommodate every skill and fitness level.<o></o>

Kathleen Kingma (DurtGurl) <o></o>

Mike Walker (AZMikey) <o></o>

Eric Burley (butoacabra aka chupacabra) <o></o>

Juan Restrepo (Vato)<o></o>

Scott Nowacki (ScottN) <o></o>

Elissa Nowacki (Cookie)<o></o>

Brett Nowacki (Brett)<o></o>

Alex Hardt (AlexH) <o></o>

Lynnette Klein (Lynnette)<o></o>

Carmen Bastek (Carmen)<o></o>

Dale Wiggens (Epicrider)<o></o>

And we hope that Paul Beakley (Paul B) can join us!  <o></o>

*Requests for more ride leaders<o></o>*

Are you local or do you know the trails by heart from all your previous visits? Do you want to show the out-of-town guests a great time? Contact Kathleen by personal e-mail ([email protected]) and let her know what days and what rides you are willing to help lead. Please also pass along a little information about yourself at the same time. <o></o>



​*For more information<o></o>*

If you want to be kept up to date with the very latest Spring Fling news, sign up for the Yahoo email list that can be found on the AZSF04 MTBR link (found at top right corner on MTBR Passion page). We will soon be posting downloadable trail maps and other text info on the Yahoo group page. <o></o>



​*We are looking forward to seeing everyone in a few weeks!!<o></o>*

*Sincerely, <o></o>*

*Your AZSF04 coordinators**<o></o>*

<o></o>


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

*Azsf03 Roll Call*

We are trying to get a head count on the Fling... So far, there are about 50 people on the Yahoo e-mail list, and some of those are locals. Regardless of whether you are a local or one traveling from a far away place, please post a reply if you plan to attend any of the rides!!

Many thanks, 
Kathleen


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

DurtGurl said:


> We are trying to get a head count on the Fling... So far, there are about 50 people on the Yahoo e-mail list, and some of those are locals. Regardless of whether you are a local or one traveling from a far away place, please post a reply if you plan to attend any of the rides!!
> 
> Many thanks,
> Kathleen


How do I get on the email list again?

And the big rides aren't on the weekend? shoot..i wanted to ride national with everyone.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

*Suscribing to AZSF04 Yahoo group list*



Jm. said:


> How do I get on the email list again?
> 
> And the big rides aren't on the weekend? shoot..i wanted to ride national with everyone.


To suscribe to the AZSF04 Yahoo list, send an e-mail to: 
[email protected]

The South Mountain rides are intentionally on Friday instead of a weekend day. This is the trail friendly thing for us to do, considering the huge foot and bike traffic that is normally seen weekend days in the park. Perhaps you can take a vacation day like the rest of us locals? Also, there are "big" rides on Sat and Sun, just not at SoMo.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

DurtGurl said:


> Perhaps you can take a vacation day like the rest of us locals? Also, there are "big" rides on Sat and Sun, just not at SoMo.


Nope, I've only missed one class in all of my time here(graduating this semester) and that was because I was deathly sick from food poisoning. My spring break STARTS the week after the spring break(so i should be in for a ride on monday), and i may be able to arrange somethnig the friday before(it's not unheard of for a class to be cancled, the problem is that not ALL of the classes usually get canceled).

I've done plenty of group ride in sedona, but no group rides (XC) at south mountain. That's why I wanted to. I guess that it makes sense because south mountain is so crowded anyway...but it's not like sedona isn't going to be crowded. It's just that the trail access issues are a little more important at south mountain....well kind of, there's all the wilderness area around sedona which is illegal, and the mtbr-group would probably be much more polite and coureous than the rest of the mountain bikers there or any other group on the mountain most likely.


----------



## Vato (Jan 25, 2004)

*Camping in Sedona Saturday Night*

All of those that may be interested in camping in Sedona please let me know at [email protected] or so I can arrange for a large enough group campground.


----------



## Stmpjmpr (Feb 6, 2004)

*I'm in.*

Howdy. I'm new to MTBR and have been lurking for the last couple of weeks, while making a decision on what new rig to buy (it'll be here next week ). Meanwhile, reading about the Fling has got me excited about making the trip. A riding buddy and I are planning on driving to AZ (from the SF Bay Area) to ride with you folks.

We don't have accommodations yet, as we just decided to do this. For Thu./Fri., if someone has spots for 2 (group campsite, house, large motel room...I'm flexible), let me know (email me at azsf at stmpjmpr dot com). We're also up for the group camping in Sedona, so put 2 more down for that.

I'll post to the RSVP topic (and the email for the Sedona camping) as well. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## mid_life_crisis (Feb 24, 2004)

*Tucson rides on Thursday? (March 11)*

Is anyone interested in doing a ride in the Tucson area? I'm a local and would be happy to lead an intermediate/advanced ride in the Tucson area. I would recommend the 50 Year Trail or the Reddington Pass area. Some of the trails are quite a bit different than those in Phoenix. If you look at last years AZSP there are several picts from the Tucson rides. Let me know!


----------



## Vato (Jan 25, 2004)

*Camping Information*

Camping reservations have been made for Saturday March
13 at Chavez Crossing near Sedona. on the Sycamore
section of the campground.

http://www.fs.fed.us/r3/coconino/recreation/red_rock/chavez-group-camp.shtml

The site has capacity for up to 30 people and 15
vehicles. It will be first come, first serve basis and
the cost is $54 total to be split among those that
show up. If more than 30 people are interested in
camping we could reserve another site in this
campground but I need to know ASAP to make sure we
have the chance to do so.

See you at the fling!

Juan 
(vato)


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

DurtGurl said:


> We are trying to get a head count on the Fling... So far, there are about 50 people on the Yahoo e-mail list, and some of those are locals. Regardless of whether you are a local or one traveling from a far away place, please post a reply if you plan to attend any of the rides!!
> Many thanks,
> Kathleen


You already know this but my wife, my brother & I will be there from the afternoon of the 10th till the afternoon of the 22nd. I've bugged them to join the Yahoo list if they aren't already on it.

We will be at all of the organized rides, plus a bunch of Sedona and area riding the week after the gathering.

Thanks to all of the locals helping to organize the gathering!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*I'll be there!*



DurtGurl said:


> We are trying to get a head count on the Fling... So far, there are about 50 people on the Yahoo e-mail list, and some of those are locals. Regardless of whether you are a local or one traveling from a far away place, please post a reply if you plan to attend any of the rides!!
> 
> Many thanks,
> Kathleen


I arrive the 7th; and will be doing some work stuff during the day from the 8th to the 10th. I'm free to do what ever during the evenings and of course during AZSF.

Durtgurl; I'll be at all the rides and most likely will stay in Sedona for the Sunday ride, but I haven't yet decided on that one. Look for the big black guy on a little yellow bike  
Looking forward to riding with you all!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Can we get some name tags for all these people?! something we can pin on to our shirts, bikes, or camelbacks?!


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Mellow Yellow said:


> Can we get some name tags for all these people?! something we can pin on to our shirts, bikes, or camelbacks?!


I'm going to have adhesive nametags for the Fri nite party. My fellow organizers thought I was silly for wanting to have some sort of ID on bikes and/or people during the rides, so I haven't thought much more about it. But... you have reawakened the idea in my head! I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Stmpjmpr (Feb 6, 2004)

I think name tags are a good thing. Nice to put faces to the names (especially the online aliases) for those of us who are newbies to the group. I don't know what anyone here looks like!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Name tags for sure!!*



DurtGurl said:


> I'm going to have adhesive nametags for the Fri nite party. My fellow organizers thought I was silly for wanting to have some sort of ID on bikes and/or people during the rides, so I haven't thought much more about it. But... you have reawakened the idea in my head! I'll see what I can do.


I'm thinking of doing them for ABS04. If you need my help, let me know. Since I'll be in town 4 days before the festivities begin. My thought was maybe making name tags that are the same size as race #s that would hang in front of ones bike; that way people can be easily identified in pictures and by others. Matching tags would go on the riders jerseys via safety pins. Whadayathink??!


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Stmpjmpr said:


> Howdy. I'm new to MTBR and have been lurking for the last couple of weeks, while making a decision on what new rig to buy (it'll be here next week ). Meanwhile, reading about the Fling has got me excited about making the trip. A riding buddy and I are planning on driving to AZ (from the SF Bay Area) to ride with you folks.
> 
> We don't have accommodations yet, as we just decided to do this. For Thu./Fri., if someone has spots for 2 (group campsite, house, large motel room...I'm flexible), let me know (email me at azsf at stmpjmpr dot com). We're also up for the group camping in Sedona, so put 2 more down for that.
> 
> I'll post to the RSVP topic (and the email for the Sedona camping) as well. I'm looking forward to it!


Welcome! Did I see on the Turner forum that you have a new 5Spot on the way? I just got one and it is an awesome ride on South Mountain trails! Don't forget your armor, because that sweet suspension makes you feel like you can fly.

I have no more room in my house, but hopefully someone will pitch in to share accomodations with you, or you can find some cheap hotels. Also, don't forget about the Phoenix camping option (Usery Park) that I mentioned in the info above. I think it's $18 and includes showers.

Kathleen


----------



## jneutron (Feb 4, 2004)

I am game for a tuscon ride--let me know when and where---how does Miligrasa sound???


mid_life_crisis said:


> Is anyone interested in doing a ride in the Tucson area? I'm a local and would be happy to lead an intermediate/advanced ride in the Tucson area. I would recommend the 50 Year Trail or the Reddington Pass area. Some of the trails are quite a bit different than those in Phoenix. If you look at last years AZSP there are several picts from the Tucson rides. Let me know!


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Mellow Yellow said:


> I'm thinking of doing them for ABS04. If you need my help, let me know. Since I'll be in town 4 days before the festivities begin. My thought was maybe making name tags that are the same size as race #s that would hang in front of ones bike; that way people can be easily identified in pictures and by others. Matching tags would go on the riders jerseys via safety pins. Whadayathink??!


Sounds like a plan!! Do you have access to any places that might print up AZSF04 bike and jersey nameplates for cheap? Or maybe just blank tags? You know, the kind made of tough material that won't rip or melt but can be written on with an permanant marker?


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*I'm on the case!*



DurtGurl said:


> Sounds like a plan!! Do you have access to any places that might print up AZSF04 bike and jersey nameplates for cheap? Or maybe just blank tags? You know, the kind made of tough material that won't rip or melt but can be written on with an permanant marker?


I'll look into it from work and post a reply here and/or eMail you. I'm sure there is someone around here that will do it for cheap.


----------



## Stmpjmpr (Feb 6, 2004)

DurtGurl said:


> Welcome! Did I see on the Turner forum that you have a new 5Spot on the way? I just got one and it is an awesome ride on South Mountain trails! Don't forget your armor, because that sweet suspension makes you feel like you can fly.
> 
> I have no more room in my house, but hopefully someone will pitch in to share accomodations with you, or you can find some cheap hotels. Also, don't forget about the Phoenix camping option (Usery Park) that I mentioned in the info above. I think it's $18 and includes showers


Yes, I do have a new 5-Spot on it's way. I pick it up next Friday, just in time for the trip.  I saw the pics of your bike as well...mine is the same color, but not as much seatpost. 

I don't have armor yet, but I will definitely pick some up. I've got a Fruita/Moab trip planned for early May, so it'll come in handy for some of that too.

I ended up making a reservation at a hotel for Thu. and Fri. nights and will camp with the group on Sat. We'll be there for the party, too.


----------



## Kevin_O (Jan 12, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> I'll look into it from work and post a reply here and/or eMail you. I'm sure there is someone around here that will do it for cheap.


You might be able to order generic nameplates, write on the back, and wear them backwards. Take a look at the following link. About halfway down the page is a link to 3 companies that supply race numbers. You can even get the ones that mount to the bike frame from marathon printing

Generic ones are $11 per 100. So $20-30 would buy plenty. Custom bibs are more expensive and have startup costs, lead times, etc.

http://www.runningtimes.com/links/rd_links.htm

Just a thought if you wanted to do something quick and easy.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Any more details on the Thursday Tucson ride?

There will would be 3 Vancouver locals, probably at a slow B pace.

9 days and counting till launch!


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

In the end went with a full size pick up truck rental from Alamo, booked through Travelocity (slightly cheaper than booking directly through Alamo's phone).

There certainly aren't any deals that I could find on truck/van/SUV rentals big enought for 3 people, 3 bikes and 3 people's luggage.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

What time are the festivities starting that week?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Scroll down towards the bottom of Durtgurl's post here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=52537#poststop

Titled "Fling Info Bonanza!"


----------



## mid_life_crisis (Feb 24, 2004)

*Tucson rides on Thursday? (March 11)*



CraigH said:


> Any more details on the Thursday Tucson ride?
> 
> There will would be 3 Vancouver locals, probably at a slow B pace.
> 
> 9 days and counting till launch!


jneutron wants to ride Milagrosa which is a very advanced ride(very technical, a few tough climbs but mostly downhill). For a slower paced ride I would recommend the 50 Year Trail in Catalina. Let's see who else wants to join in and then we can decide which trail to take.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Technical isn't a problem, just climbing will be towards the slower side as we live at sea level.

Milagrosa looks like a lot of fun from watching Pete's videos.

Thanks for offering to organize the ride!


----------



## preparation_h (Feb 1, 2004)

*Representing Colorado*

2 guys w/new bikes have decided to join the fray!

We're coming from colorado on thursday but not sure if we will hook up until saturday in sedona.

Who do I need to talk to?


----------



## ttocs (Mar 2, 2004)

*hello*

Hello folks, new to the forum.. I have been hearing about the fling from friends here and there for a while now and looking forward to it! I live 30 min from south mountain and could possibly have a room or a couch for someone to crash on(any april playmates looking for a place?). Is there an official site with all the info or is this it? Either way looking forward to the ride and the people.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

A Yahoo group was set up here:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/azsf04/


----------



## ttocs (Mar 2, 2004)

*thurs ride*

I am planning a short ride around south mountain tommorow(if my bike is out of the shop), and then hittin opening day spring training between the cubs and giants if anyone is interested... Tickets were still available yesteday, plannin on the outfield grass, only $5....


----------



## Vato (Jan 25, 2004)

*Campground information in Sedona*

I was in Sedona yesterday and the campground looks great. There should be plenty of room for the 30 people and parking for 15 cars should be OK.

The Chavez Crossing campground entrance is not well marked. From the Bike and Bean in the village of Oak Creek is 4.7 miles north immediately before the entrance to the Radison Hotel (left side of road). If you cross the bridge and go into Sedona you've gone too far.

From the number of people that have RSVP we should have plenty of room with the reservation for 30.

Scott N and I were talking today and we're thinking that one option for dinner on Saturday and breakfast on Sunday would be to do a potluck. We could wait and see how many people actually show up, get a grocery list and send a couple of people shopping.

The weather this week calls for highs in Phoenix in the 80's, possibly even 90. So please remember to drink enough water! and know your limits.

Juan (Vato)


----------



## butocabra (Jan 12, 2004)

*friday afternoon shuttles feeler...*

Just wanted to see if there's any interest in doing some shuttles on Friday afternoon. 
Typically the B rides are done by the early afternoon, and I know some folks ( like Mellow 
Yellow ) are bringing some pretty beefy bikes. As a recent convert to the dark side, I'd like to do some afternoon shuttles, but that takes two, and preffably 4 or more to tango. Anyone interested?

(yeah, I posted this to the mailing list as well)


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Any decision on the Thursday Tucson ride details?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

JM, any idea of your schedule for the Mar. 15-21 week?


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

That is my spring break. I'll be flying airplanes and riding mountain bikes.....definitely.

It could be kind of sketchy though because I have to prioritize flying and I don't exactly know when that will be, it will undoubteldy be half of the time or less, but I don't know which days it will fall on untill a few days prior, that's kind of a problem I guess.


I probalby won't be at the ride on friday nor the party, I still have one class on friday that hasn't been cancled, so I don't know what is going to happen with it. That's why I've been keeping "out" of the general AZSF forums and groups, because at this point it's looking real limited, especially with only one real ride on Saturday.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I'll send you a PM with my home number which we can use for messages, once you figure out your schedule and if you are free any days that week.


----------



## mid_life_crisis (Feb 24, 2004)

*Tucson Rides Thursday 3/11/04*

Subject: Tucson Ride
Where: End of Golder Ranch Road (Catalina, AZ)
When: 9:00 am
Ride Rating:	Easy jeep trails to very advanced single track

This trail system has a great variety of trails. Many of the best trails are a little hard to find if you have never ridden the area. I ride here all the time and I am always finding new single track. It is mostly hardpack with some rocky sections. Most tires will work well on this trail. There are lots of cacti but if you stay on the trail flats should not be a big problem. The elevation ranges from about 3000 to 4500 feet. Bring your sunscreen because there will be plenty of sun Thursday. 

How to get there:
If you are coming from Phoenix, take I-10 south to Tangerine Road. Head ease (under the interstate) until it ends at Oracle road (~20 miles). Turn left on Oracle (North) about 5 miles to the third stop light. It should be Golder Ranch Road. Go right (East) and follow it till it turns to dirt (~4 miles) and park near the cattle guard.

Here is a link with maps and descriptions:
http://www.sdmb.org/csp_50year_golder.html

Here is a map to the trail head:

If you have any questions please let me know. I will have my cell phone (520.850.7619) the day of the ride if someone gets lost on the way.
thanks,
Doug
PS I will try to post a map to the trailhead to the yahoo group.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for organizing the ride, but that will probably be to early for our group since we arrive Weds. evening then have to assemble bikes. (One of the guys flights doesn't land till 9:45pm.)

Mapquest says 2 hours of driving from Phoenix to Catalina (114 miles), that means leaving before 7:00am.

We might head there anyway, but just start a little later.

BTW, you are missing the link to the trail head map.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

*Spring Fling Trail Maps*

You should be able to download these jpeg files directly from this forum posting (you know... opposite click, save as...) but I will also be uploading them to the AZSF04 Yahoo Groups file page.

Tonight I will post a revised info page with all updated details. Fling is only 4 days away!!!

Kathleen


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

*Mo maps*

Here's another South Mountain map. On this map I have edited the altered roads around the "Point", showing the way to access the Pima Canyon/48th St Trailhead from Baseline Road. 

BTW, my house sits about at the "k" on "Water tank" south of Desert Classic....


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

DurtGurl said:


> BTW, my house sits about at the "k" on "Water tank" south of Desert Classic....


Woah..that's almost the exact same place that I bought my shiver from. Must be your neighbor or something.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Spring Fling Weather thread here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=72727#poststop


----------



## mid_life_crisis (Feb 24, 2004)

*Tucson rides*



CraigH said:


> Thanks for organizing the ride, but that will probably be to early for our group since we arrive Weds. evening then have to assemble bikes. (One of the guys flights doesn't land till 9:45pm.)
> 
> Mapquest says 2 hours of driving from Phoenix to Catalina (114 miles), that means leaving before 7:00am.
> 
> ...


Just give me a call on my cell phone if you decide to come up late. We can swing by the trailhead and pick up guys up.

The map to the trailhead is on the yahoo group page for the AZSP.


----------



## mid_life_crisis (Feb 24, 2004)

*Tucson Ride*



jneutron said:


> I am game for a tuscon ride--let me know when and where---how does Miligrasa sound???


I can't do Milagrosa on Thursday do to time constraints. Also I am recovering from a broken collarbone and I'm not sure how well it will handle all the abuse Milagrosa always dishes out! I am doing a ride at the 50 Year Trail instead if you are interested. I posted the details on the main thread and also on the yahoo group page. There is plenty of knarly single track on the 50 year trail that I think you would enjoy. Let me know.

Doug


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

*Updated Info Sheet (also found on Yahoo page)*

*Arizona Spring Fling 2004 (AZSF04*)<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*

When: <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:date Month="3" Day="12" Year="2004">March 12-14, 2004</st1:date><o></o>

What: An informal gathering of mountain bikers of all abilities to ride the best trails that <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City> and Sedona have to offer. <o></o>

<o></o>

_* This is the 5th official _<st1lace><st1:City>_MTBR_</st1:City><st1:State>_AZ_</st1:State></st1lace>_ Spring Fling gathering, but we are calling it AZSF04 because it is happening in year 2004.<o></o>_

_<o></o>_



​*<o></o>*

*FAQ<o></o>*

Frequently asked questions about the Spring Fling, and general <st1:State><st1lace>Arizona</st1lace></st1:State> riding questions. <o></o>

<o></o>

*How do I register?<o></o>*

· You don't have to. This is a free event, totally informal, and supported by volunteer efforts of <st1:State><st1lace>Arizona</st1lace></st1:State> locals. However, for the purposes of keeping an accurate headcount we strongly encourage you send your confirmation either by email to the list, or by posting on the AZSF04 thread.<o></o>

<o></o>

*Is there an age requirement?<o></o>*

· No, but you'll either need to be old enough to drive (it's a traveling festival) or be able to carpool with someone, which will be very easy to set up. Also, the evening events may involve a wee bit of drinking.<o></o>

<o></o>

*I'm flying in. What airport should I use?<o></o>*

· <st1lace><st1laceName>Sky</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Harbor</st1laceType> <st1laceType>Airport</st1laceType></st1lace> in <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City> (PHX)<o></o>

<o></o>

*What will the weather be like?<o></o>*

· Since we're hitting two distinctly different parts of the state, there will be two different kinds of weather to contend with. Mid-March can mean anything from sub-freezing weather at night in Sedona to high-80s temperatures in <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City> <st1:time Hour="12" Minute="0">midday</st1:time>. Who knows, it might even rain. Be prepared for it all. <o></o>

<o></o>

*What should I bring?<o></o>*

· Bike: We have locals on rigid singlespeeds, hardtails, ultraswank full-suspension racers, beaters, freeride bikes, downhill bikes, whatever. Most trails are pretty rough in <st1:State><st1lace>Arizona</st1lace></st1:State>, and people generally prefer suspension but there's no hard and fast rule. Expect lots of rocks and rough trails. <o></o>

· Water: Bring a 100oz bladder at a minimum. Bottles of Gatorade for each ride are recommended. Pre-hydrate as much as possible.<o></o>

· First aid kit: Band-aids, straight plastic comb and/or needle-nose pliers (for cactus), neosporin, etc. <o></o>

· Your health insurance card and ID should be carried with you at all times.<o></o>

· Sunscreen: The sun is brutal in <st1:State><st1lace>Arizona</st1lace></st1:State>, even in the spring. Lube yourself up every single day, rain or shine.<o></o>

· Body armor: If you plan on taking the advanced rides, bring armor. The terrain is unforgiving - cactus and rocks will send you home with more than memories.<o></o>

· Tubes: Lots of opportunities for flats by thorns, but most likely from pinch flats. <o></o>

· Flat protection: Slime and/or spinskins recommended for the thorns, but if you stay on the trails (as you should!) slime is not really necessary*. Tubeless systems work well for fighting cactus thorns. Heavy-sidewall tires recommended for advanced rides. _*This is the opinion of Durtgurl, who has never used slime. Other locals may strongly disagree. Slime is a must in _<st1:City><st1lace>_Tucson_</st1lace></st1:City>_, I hear. _<o></o>

· Layers: See "weather" above.<o></o>

· Camping supplies: Flingers have enjoyed camping in past years. See below for more camping information.<o></o>

<o></o>

*Where can I stay?<o></o>*

Hotels/motels: <o></o>

· In <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City>, try to stay in <st1:City><st1lace>Tempe</st1lace></st1:City>, or a motel near the airport. This will make the drive to <st1lace><st1laceName>South</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Mountain</st1laceType></st1lace> much shorter for you.<o></o>

<o></o>

· For Sedona, it's going to be expensive almost no matter where you elect to stay. Here's a note from Derek von Briezen (daBreeze) from last year's fling:<o></o>

"There's a place on 89a right across the street from Mountain Bike Heaven where i've stayed a number of times. It's the Sugarloaf Inn, doubles are 45/night, slightly more on weekends (maybe around 55/60. pool, JACUZZI (!), fridges in room, decent size and well located for sedona stuff. Phone #: 928 282 9451."<o></o>

Camping: <o></o>

· <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City>: No camping is available close to <st1lace><st1laceName>South</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Mountain</st1laceType></st1lace>. Camping is available first-come, first-serve in all of our <st1lace><st1laceName>Maricopa</st1laceName> <st1laceType>County</st1laceType></st1lace> parks. Best bet is probably <st1lace><st1laceName>Usery</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Park</st1laceType></st1lace> - allow 45 minutes to drive to <st1lace><st1laceName>South</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Mountain</st1laceType></st1lace> (see *https://www.maricopa.gov/parks/default.asp*)<o></o>

<o></o>

· Sedona: Juan Restrepo (Vato) will reserve a group camp spot for Sat night in Sedona if there is enough interest. Post or send e-mail to Vato ([email protected]) if interested! <o></o>

Local crash space: <o></o>

· If you need a space, post a request to the bulletin board. If you can offer a space, post to the bulletin board. Many locals open up their homes to flingers - they just need to be asked.<o></o>

<o></o>

*How do I get my bike to <st1:State><st1lace>Arizona</st1lace></st1:State>?<o></o>*

· Drive it. <o></o>

· Fly it.<o></o>

· Ship it. You can ship your bike directly to Cactus Bike, a shop owned by MTBR poster Monk (https://www.cactusbikes.com/store/control/main). His shop is within spitting distance of the <st1lace><st1laceName>South</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Mountain</st1laceType></st1lace> <st1:Street><st1:address>48th St</st1:address></st1:Street> trailhead. South Mountain Cycles is also nearby. Contact each shop directly for info (see links below).<o></o>

<o></o>

*Where can I rent a bike? Where can I service my bike if needed?<o></o>*

· Cactus Bikes (https://www.cactusbikes.com/store/control/main)<o></o>

· South Mountain Cycles (https://smcycles.com/site/intro.cfm)<o></o>

· Rage (https://www.ragecycles.com/)<o></o>

<o></o>

*I'm bringing a singlespeed. What ratio should I run?<o></o>*

· Several ride leaders and visitors will be riding singlespeeds at the Arizona Spring Fling. Here's what Brian Cannon (silversurfer) had to say on the subject for last year's fling:<o></o>

"I usually run 32:16 or 34:16 for most XC stuff. I usually run 32:18 on National or Mormon and clean 85% of stuff (climbs). In 32:20, I'll clean 95% of stuff, but I don't usually run it. Downhill just doesn't matter, ya just hang on for the ride, though it is nice to have a tall gear to sprint outta corners. There are a few locals than can climb 90-95% in a 2:1, but they are the gifted ones. If ya gotta flip flop hub, throw a 20 on the other side, and see what happens. If you don't, just run what you have. You're gonna be walking parts of the climb, no matter what you run. Plus, all the other rides are just fine for yer combo."<o></o>

<o></o>

*What tires should I use?<o></o>*

· We're recommending large volume, low pressure, and small knobs. Skinny little semislick racing tires will pinch-flat. Enormous, heavy freeride tires with big paddles will wear you out, and big knobs don't want to hook up on the rock as well as lots of little knobs. Check out tire discussion on the MTBR AZ discussion page for more local info. (https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=2598).<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>



​<o></o>

*The Official Spring Fling Shirt!<o></o>*

· Rudy Nadler, the infamous fixie single speeder from <st1:City><st1lace>Tucson</st1lace></st1:City> and artist extraordinaire, has designed a great logo for this year which will be on the back of the shirt. MTBR logo will be on the front. These are sure to become collector's items!!! <o></o>

· Men's L and XL and Women's S, M, and L will be available on a first-come, first serve basis.<o></o>

· Shirts will be available at the party Friday night for $10-$15 (haven't figured out all costs yet). Bring CASH!! <o></o>

<o></o>



​*<o></o>*

*Mon - Thurs, March 8-11: Pre- & Post-Fling Riding<o></o>*

*We know that several plan add time onto their trip before or after the official Fling weekend for more fun in the sun. As far as organized off-fling rides, you are on your own. There may be some locals willing to lead pre-fling rides (be watching the AZSF04 thread for postings), but most of us will be at work. <o></o>*

*<o></o>*

*Below is a list of <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City> area rides and links to keep you riding on the off-fling days. Of course, there is also great riding in <st1:City><st1lace>Tucson</st1lace></st1:City>, <st1:City><st1lace>Prescott</st1lace></st1:City>, and Payson this time of year. <st1:City><st1lace>Flagstaff</st1lace></st1:City> is not recommended due to that thing called winter. <o></o>*

*<o></o>*

*Also, remember to order Paul's book, Mountain Bike America: Arizona before your trip, or pick up a copy at any bike store or at REI (SW corner Southern and Priest in <st1:City><st1lace>Tempe</st1lace></st1:City>) once you come to town (https://www.mountainbikearizona.com/index.htm).<o></o>*

*<o></o>*

*Maricopa county parks: (https://www.maricopa.gov/parks/default.asp)<o></o>*

*· <st1lace><st1laceName>Usery</st1laceName><st1laceType>Pass</st1laceType></st1lace> - contains Pass Mtn trail - a semi-tough 7.5 miles trail that is one of the most beautiful in <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City> area! The park also contains the easiest trail in the area (Blevins) that is perfect for beginners. <o></o>*

*· McDowell - try out the race tracks as well as the Pemberton loop. Both are fun.<o></o>*

*· White Tank - if you happen to be out on the far west side of town, go for it. The race tracks are not our best display of sweet desert singletrack, but they are still fun. <o></o>*

*· Estrella - ditto. Ok, but not worth the extra haul. <o></o>*

*<o></o>*

*Other great trail systems (we will try to get GPS-routed maps of these areas posted soon):<o></o>*

*· Trail 100 in North Mountain Preserve - Also known as the Charles M. Christiansen Memorial Trail, this is a pretty good trail for being in the middle of a city. It stretches for about 10 miles one way and there are lots of smaller trails branching off the main 100 trail. The biggest problem is the foot and horse traffic. There are several access points - <st1lace><st1laceName>North</st1laceName><st1laceType>Mountain</st1laceType><st1laceType>Park</st1laceType></st1lace>, <st1lace><st1laceName>Squaw</st1laceName><st1laceType>Peak</st1laceType><st1laceType>City</st1laceType><st1laceType>Park</st1laceType></st1lace>, <st1:Street><st1:address>7th Street</st1:address></st1:Street>, Tatum, and more. The Dreamy Draw entrance can be access by heading north on SR-51, exit at Northern Ave, turn right and you will dead end in the trailhead parking lot. Check out the maps of Squaw Peak and North Mountain Park area. <o></o>*

*· Pima/Dynamite - Fast smooth whoop-de-whoops galore thru beautiful desert that is continuously being chewed up by development. <o></o>*

*· Hawes/Red Mountain - Better with a local guide on Sunday, but should be doable with Paul's book instructions if you do it another day. <o></o>*



​<o></o>

*Etc.<o></o>*

*<o></o>*

*For the non-biker spousal types, there is horseback riding, golf, shopping, museums, and miles and miles of fantastic hiking. Email us with any specific questions to help your significant other enjoy his/her stay as much as you!<o></o>*

*<o></o>*

*Dogs - Due to leash laws, as well as desert dangers with which your pet may not be familiar, we recommend leaving the dogs at home, in the hotel, or tied up at camp. Pooch is welcome at the Fri party! <o></o>*

*<o></o>*

*<o></o>*



​*<o></o>*

*Organized Ride Categories<o></o>*

<o></o>

"A" - Advanced rides are soul-crushing epics. They will be both physically and technically demanding. If you're not at the top of your game, we strongly recommend joining an intermediate ride. If you ARE at the top of your game and long for the challenge, consider joining these advanced rides. The leaders will try to keep up with you!<o></o>

<o></o>

"B" - Intermediate rides. Will be a good mix of climbing and descending at a moderate pace, but still social and fun. If you're normally a strong rider in your home environment but you've been off your bike because of winter, this is a good place for you to be. Intermediate rides will share portions of the advanced rides. <o></o>

<o></o>

 "C" - Easy rides. Relaxed pace, short distances, no lung-busting climbs and no dangerous descents. The pace will be friendly, the emphasis on enjoying the scenery and riding your bike in a non-competitive environment. <o></o>

<o></o>



​*<o></o>*

*The Rides<o></o>*

*WEATHER ALERT&#8230;. Forecast for this weekend is HOT in the <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City> area. Start pre-hydrating days before the rides (w/water, not beer) and be sure to bring lots of water on every ride! Wear sunscreen!! <o></o>*

*<o></o>*

*Friday, March 12: <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City> - <st1lace><st1laceName>South</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Mountain</st1laceType> <st1laceType>Park</st1laceType></st1lace> <o></o>*

*South Mountain Park (the largest municipal park in the world!) is the center of all serious mountain biking in metro Phoenix, offering a wide variety of technical and endurance challenges. <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City> sits at ~ 1100'. The trails top out at ~ 2000'. Expect temperatures in the high 60s to low 70s. All rides to start at the <st1:Street><st1:address>48th St</st1:address></st1:Street> Pima Canyon parking lot. (https://www.ci.phoenix.az.us/PARKS/hikesoth.html)<o></o>*

<o></o>

To get to <st1:Street><st1:address>48th St</st1:address></st1:Street>Trailhead from the north: From <st1:Street><st1:address>Baseline Rd.</st1:address></st1:Street>, turn south on <st1:Street><st1:address>48th St.</st1:address></st1:Street> Continue thru two stop signs. At round-robin, take second road around fountain. Turn right at first road after stoplight and make an immediate left at <st1lace><st1laceName>South</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Mountain</st1laceType> <st1laceType>Park</st1laceType></st1lace> sign. Park at end of road. <o></o>

Or, from the south or east: Take I-10 to Elliot and head west (towards mountain!) to <st1:Street><st1:address>48th street</st1:address></st1:Street>. Turn north (right) onto <st1:Street><st1:address>48th St</st1:address></st1:Street>. Drive thru the next stoplight at <st1lace>Piedmont</st1lace>, and be looking for the turn to your left. Then take an immediate left turn into the park.<o></o>

<o></o>

*PEDAL Time for all rides:*<st1:time Hour="9" Minute="0">*9 AM*</st1:time> Be ready to _turn your pedals_ at <st1:time Hour="9" Minute="0">9 AM</st1:time>, which means you need to get to the parking area at <st1:time Hour="8" Minute="30">8:30</st1:time> at the latest to get yourself ready to ride. At least one A, B, and C ride will be offered. If there are enough people and enough ride leaders, all rides will be offered. We will stagger the starts to spread riders out on the trails. <o></o>

<o></o>

"C" Easy Rides:<o></o>

· Desert Classic Trail, a wonderful cruise through arroyos and up some short hills. Depending on the group's energy level, we may tackle the lower Corona de Loma and/or the Goat Trail/ Ridgeline Trail/ Helicopter Pad loop. This is an out-and-back, so anyone can turn around at any time if you've had enough. 1-4 hours. <o></o>

<o></o>

"B" Intermediate Rides (starts will have variations invol: <o></o>

· B1 "Just a taste of the real <st1lace><st1laceName>South</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Mountain</st1laceType></st1lace>" ride: Up Pima Wash to road, then take Mormon up to National. Turn around at Waterfall, and go back down Mormon, then back to parking lot. Portions of Mormon and National Trails are technically advanced, and there are some difficult climbs. ~ 11 miles, 3 hours.<o></o>

<o></o>

· B2 "SoMo ups and downs without going all the way up" ride: Pima ridge to Powerline to road, then take Mormon up to National. Turn around at Waterfall, go back down Mormon. Veer off Mormon to Javalina - down Javalina then back along the base trail all around to the golf course loop. Maybe 15 miles, 4 hours. Opportunities along the way to bail if you've had enough. <o></o>

<o></o>

· B3 "hardest B" ride: Take Mormon to National past Waterfall then up to <st1lace>Buena Vista</st1lace> parking lot (water, Gatorade, and bananas provided). Play on Waterfall on the return route, then go down National (armor recommended). Up to and down Javalina, up Powerline to Pima Ridge, back to Ramadas. 15ish miles, 4-5 hours <o></o>

<o></o>

"A" Advanced Rides: <o></o>

· A1 "Long Loop to test your Legs and Lungs" ride: Start up dirt road, then go UP National (technical and long), play on Waterfall, pass thru Buena Vista (water, Gatorade, and bananas provided), continue on National by towers (quite hairy in places), go down Telegraph Pass (extreme technical descent), then back home on Desert Classic (easier spin along southern base of mountain). This will be a long challenging ride for someone coming out of winter hibernation. (armor recommended). <st1lace>Loop</st1lace> is ~18 miles. 5-6 hours.<o></o>

<o></o>

· A2 "Good DH fun + some road" ride: UP Mormon to <st1lace>Buena Vista</st1lace> parking area (water, Gatorade, and bananas). Here we decide as a group on whether we go down Geronimo (longer, easier) or Holbert (wicked fun, but very technical) Ride along the backroads of south Phoenix then ride UP the main access road to the top of S. Mtn back to Buena Vista parking lot. Ride down National - will get to play on the Waterfall on the return route. ~20 miles, better be in shape. 5-7 hours.<o></o>

<o></o>

· A3 "Maximize your DH Fun" ride: UP National to <st1lace>Buena Vista</st1lace> parking area (water, Gatorade, and bananas provided), continue on National then drop down Holbert (super technical - bring armor!!). Ride briefly along some roads then ride/hike up Geronimo. Ride back down National - will get to play on the Waterfall on the return route. ~19ish miles hard core fun. 6-8 hours.<o></o>

<o></o>

· A4 "Epic insanity" ride: For those wishing to really test the limits of your endurance and technical skills on the best PHX has to offer, we present the famous Coast-to-Coast-to-Coast ride. This epic will be taking National Trail from the east end of S.Mtn. all the way to the west end. From here, we will take you back up the park access road to <st1lace>Buena Vista</st1lace> parking lot, and then will take National back down. Total loop is ~30 miles and involves a significant hike-a-bike about ¼ of the way thru out of Telegraph pass. If this is not enough, there a plenty of options to make it tougher along the way by avoiding the road and taking trails all the way back&#8230; but you may miss the Fri evening party! All Day. *Cancelled due to hot forecast.* <o></o>

<o></o>

Shuttles: no shuttles this year unless there is enough interest and someone is willing to organize. <o></o>

<o></o>

*Saturday, March 13: Sedona<o></o>*

Sedona is the pinnacle of mountain biking in <st1:State><st1lace>Arizona</st1lace></st1:State>, so it only stands to reason it is also the traditional pinnacle of the Arizona Spring Flings. The weather is generally perfect, the riding sublime. Sweet singletrack, droppable lips and ledges, awesome views. Bring a camera. The rides are 4500' to 5500', so you may feel it in your lungs. Temperatures in March are in the mid-60s, but watch weather forecasts. <o></o>

<o></o>

All rides start at the Tequa Festival Marketplace Parking Lot.<o></o>

Directions from the <st1:City><st1lace>Tempe</st1lace></st1:City> area:*.* Take I-17 N out of <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City>, and exit onto Hwy 179 towards Sedona. On the way into Sedona on Hwy 179, Tequa will be on the left in the town of <st1:City><st1lace>Oak Creek</st1lace></st1:City>. There is plenty of parking, but expect some road riding before hitting dirt.* The drive to Sedona from the *<st1:City><st1lace>*Tempe*</st1lace></st1:City>* area will take ~ 2.5 hours.*<o></o>

<o></o>

Pedal time:<st1:time Hour="10" Minute="0">10 AM</st1:time> for "A" ride, and <st1:time Hour="10" Minute="30">10:30 AM</st1:time> for "B" and "C" rides. <o></o>

· We have maps available on the AZSF04 Yahoo group page (e-mail [email protected] if you cannot access maps) and at the parking lot. <o></o>

· *Maps are recommended for everyone.* We always have a hard time keeping groups together as everyone wants to take their time with pictures and do-overs. Be prepared to be your own rider leader - print up a map! I will also have maps available. <o></o>

· *If you are late, you will be your own ride leader**.<o></o>*

<o></o>

"C" Easy: Bell Rock Pathways (<st1:time Hour="10" Minute="30">10:30 AM</st1:time> ride time)<o></o>

· There are some very sweet loops on the south side of Bell Rock that are perfect for cruising, relaxing, and enjoying the scenery. 2-4 hours of riding, depending on the groups. Lots of bailout options.<o></o>

· The map provided does not have the C routes indicated&#8230;. Will try to get some photocopy some maps, but it may not happen! I don't think one can get too lost. <o></o>

<o></o>

"B" Intermediate Ride (<st1:time Hour="10" Minute="30">10:30 AM</st1:time> ride time)<o></o>

· Big mega-fun loop. <st1lace><st1laceName>Ride</st1laceName> <st1laceName>Verde</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Valley</st1laceType> <st1laceType>School</st1laceType></st1lace> to the end. Baldwin Trail to <st1lace><st1laceName>Buddha</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Beach</st1laceType></st1lace> to Cathedral Rock Trail. End at Bell Rock Pathway, head up to Mystic Trail. Mystic to Broken Arrow Trail to Submarine Rock. Sub Rock to Chicken Point, down Little Horse to Llama to Bell Rock Pathway. Pathway back to the trailhead. Long ride, moderate technical challenge with a few play areas along the way, mind-bogglingly gorgeous. There will be options to shorten the ride for those out of wind, water, and energy. 5-7 hours. <o></o>

<o></o>

"A" Advanced (<st1:time Hour="10" Minute="0">10:00 AM</st1:time> ride time)<o></o>

· Same loop as the intermediate ride, but earlier start (<st1:time Hour="10" Minute="0">10 AM</st1:time>) and faster pace! 4-5 hours.<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

*Sunday, March 16: both Sedona and <st1:City><st1lace>Phoenix</st1lace></st1:City> offerings<o></o>*

*<o></o>*

*Sedona ride: Secret Trails! <o></o>*

Pedal time: <st1:time Hour="10" Minute="0">10 AM</st1:time><o></o>

*Trailhead**:* Drive up the 179 to the "Y" and make a right. Go through the first light and look for <st1:Street><st1:address>Jordan Rd.</st1:address></st1:Street> angling off to the left. Go left up <st1:Street><st1:address>Jordan Rd.</st1:address></st1:Street> to the stop sign at the T intersection. Go left up that road to a cul-de-sac with a dirt road heading out from it. Follow that road to a dirt parking lot. That's where we're meeting. You will need a <st1lace><st1laceName>Red</st1laceName> <st1laceName>Rock</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Pass</st1laceType></st1lace> to park there or else you'll get a ticket.<o></o>

Ride*: *We'll be heading out of the parking lot to the West on a tight winding singletrack that takes us toward Soldier's Pass. I don't know the trail names, but there really is only one trail. We'll pass the BIG sink hole and the Seven Sacred Pools. Then we'll climb up the Teacup trail to the top and do a loop up there. After the loop we're backtracking the way we came from back to the cars.<o></o>

<o></o>

<st1:City><st1lace>*Phoenix*</st1lace></st1:City>* ride: Hawes/Twisted Sister 18+ miler with shorter options. <o></o>*

Pedal time:<st1:time Hour="9" Minute="0">9 AM</st1:time> (be ready to ride!)<o></o>

- Maps recommended if you think you may need to shorten the ride. <o></o>

Ride: This local favorite will be a fabulous ride to end your stay. The flora is a spectacular example of true Sonoran, and can be breath-taking in the spring. The views are awesome, looking north into the Tonto National Forest at Four Peaks and the Salt River valley, and there are also nice views of the city to the west. The trails are for the most part smooth and swoopy as much of the rock is worn granite. You can really get into your groove on these trails. There are also rocky bits to make it challenging. None of the climbs are too tough (by our standards), and the downhills will make you grin. Twisted Sister is a new trail that was built a bit more than a year ago, and is super tight twisty fun. Total distance for the Hawes/ Twisted Sister route will be around 21 miles, but there will be options for shorter rides. 3-6 hours.<o></o>

<o></o>

Meeting place: Dirt pull-off near Hawes trailhead. (see maps!) <o></o>

Directions from <st1:City><st1lace>Tempe</st1lace></st1:City> area: Head east on US-60. Merge onto AZ-101 North, exit #176B. Take the AZ-202 East, exit #51. The 202 ends at <st1:Street><st1:address>Higley Rd</st1:address></st1:Street> - turn left onto <st1:Street><st1:address>Higley Rd</st1:address></st1:Street>, drive over bridge. Turn right onto <st1:Street><st1:address>Thomas Rd.</st1:address></st1:Street> Drive 2 miles. At <st1:Street><st1:address>Power Road</st1:address></st1:Street>, turn left. Drive ~1.5 miles. Cross over canal. Look for parking area on your left. Squeeze as many cars in here as possible. <o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>



​<o></o>

*Friday Nite Festivities: The Big Fling Party!<o></o>*

*<o></o>*

Directions: Get to <st1:Street><st1:address>Central Avenue</st1:address></st1:Street> and head south into <st1lace><st1laceName>South</st1laceName> <st1laceType>Mountain</st1laceType> <st1laceType>Park</st1laceType></st1lace>. Follow the arrows once into the park to the Las Lomitas Ramadas.<o></o>

<o></o>

Party starts at <st1:time Hour="17" Minute="0">5 p.m.</st1:time> and we need to be out by <st1:time Hour="22" Minute="0">10 p.m.</st1:time> <o></o>

<o></o>

The all-attendee gathering of the Fling is always great fun. Finally, we can put faces to all those names! We will distribute t-shirts (so bring your $$), and will provide non-alcoholic beverages and local brews&#8230; sorry, no swag this year! <o></o>

<o></o>

· PARTY FOOD - Although we hope to provide some snacks, dinner is BYO style. We will have grills fired up, and will supply plates, utensils, condiments, water, and soda. Bring your appetite, but don't forget to stop by the grocery store!<o></o>

· PARTY BEER - Kegs from a local brewery will be provided. GLASS BOTTLES are not allowed at the picnic area, subject to fines from the park authorities. <o></o>

· PARTY MUSIC/VIDEOS - We're not sure yet on the music/video screen situation. <o></o>

<o></o>

Finally, please keep your eye out for a tip jar at the party. Any contributions to help sway the costs for this event will be greatly appreciated!!<o></o>

<o></o>



​

​<o></o>

*For more information<o></o>*

If you want to be kept up to date with the very latest Spring Fling news, sign up for the Yahoo email list that can be found on the AZSF04 MTBR link (found at top right corner on MTBR Passion page). Downloadable trail maps are posted on the Yahoo group page and also on the AZSF04 thread. <o></o>



​<o></o>

*We are looking forward to seeing everyone in a few days!!<o></o>*

*Sincerely, <o></o>*

*Your AZSF04 coordinators **<o></o>*

<o></o>


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks!

I'll print off the maps, and give you a call before we get to the trail head.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

If sunday's ride is not going to be very big, we could park at Tea Cup and not have to pay the red-rock pass.


----------



## mid_life_crisis (Feb 24, 2004)

*Tucson Rides Thursday 3/11/04*



CraigH said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll print off the maps, and give you a call before we get to the trail head.


At this time, there isn't a big response for the Tucson ride. My schedule is very flexible if you would just like to start later in the morning. I just have to take care of something from about noon to 1pm. If we start at 10 (or whatever time) we could break for lunch (and refill our hydropacks) at noon and hit the trails again at 1 if you like. If nobody else responds to the ride we can just adjust everything to your schedule. Let me know.

Doug


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Maybe email the Yahoo group to see if anyone else is interested in the Thursday ride? Seems like there are some people that aren't watching this thread.

What about just making the start of the ride after your appointment? That would give everyone time to get their bikes together in the morning and drive down from Phoenix.

You are organizing it, so it is your call.

Is this area in either Cosmic Ray's or Paul B's trail book?

I'm still not sure if I have the map to the trail head. I did download the three maps from the site you link above. Is one of them the map you are talking about?


----------



## mid_life_crisis (Feb 24, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Maybe email the Yahoo group to see if anyone else is interested in the Thursday ride? Seems like there are some people that aren't watching this thread.
> 
> What about just making the start of the ride after your appointment? That would give everyone time to get their bikes together in the morning and drive down from Phoenix.
> 
> ...


I emailed the yahoo group Monday night but haven't received any feedback except from you. If I don't here from anyone else by this evening I will change the ride to start at 1pm Thursday. The map to the trailhead in on the files section of the yahoo group page. It is a powerpoint slide show(.pps) and it is titled "map to 50 year trail". I am not sure if this trail is in Cosmic Ray's or Paul's book but I would be surprized if it wasn't. Here is a great link for a description and map of the trail: http://www.sdmb.org/csp_50year_golder.html

Doug
PS There is an alternate route to the trail from Phoenix if you are staying more on the east side of town. Take Hwy 60 east then turn south on 77 and follow the signs for Tucson. It avoids the traffic on I-10 but you can't drive as fast.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Duh, I should have looked at my AZSF04 mailbox before suggesting posting to the group.

I found the map on Yahoo and printed it off.

We are staying at Durtgurl's place which is just south east of South Mountain.

I think Nick is also interested in riding down there, but he is the guy with the 9:45pm flight. I'm not sure what Durtgrrl's other guests are doing on Thursday.

I'm flying out very early tomorrow morning so won't be able to check email or posts after 4:00pm today. I have your phone number so can give you a call Weds. night or Thursday morning.


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

CraigH said:


> I think Nick is also interested in riding down there, but he is the guy with the 9:45pm flight.


I am interested. Considering the 2 hr drive we'll have to get an early start Thursday am. 
If all goes well I should be able to build my bike quickly upon arriving at Kathleen's house and unwind enough after the flight to get some sleep. I'll even drink on the plane if necessary! ;^)

As Craig said, its your call Doug.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Maybe email the Yahoo group to see if anyone else is interested in the Thursday ride? Seems like there are some people that aren't watching this thread.
> 
> What about just making the start of the ride after your appointment? That would give everyone time to get their bikes together in the morning and drive down from Phoenix.
> 
> ...


Yup, the area is in my book. There have been some minor reroutes but you can at least get to the trailhead from my directions.

p.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Paul, will you be able to join any of the rides or social events? (I realize you have other priorities right now.)

Thanks for the info on your book. I've been trying to buy it up here but MEC doesn't seem to carry many US cycling books other than for Washington and Moab.


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

*Gawd I wish I could go...*

Jonesin' for the desert again. And I always love to fall on my handlebar in the parking lot before the first ride too (that only happens in AZ). Take lots of pics you guys!


----------



## mid_life_crisis (Feb 24, 2004)

Nick. said:


> I am interested. Considering the 2 hr drive we'll have to get an early start Thursday am.
> If all goes well I should be able to build my bike quickly upon arriving at Kathleen's house and unwind enough after the flight to get some sleep. I'll even drink on the plane if necessary! ;^)
> 
> As Craig said, its your call Doug.


I will change the start time to 1pm Thursday if I don't get any responses from anyone else because all the riders will be coming from Phoenix. That should give you plenty of time to build your bike and be fully rested. Tonight I will officially change the start time if I don't here from anyone else.

Doug


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Hey Paul, will you be able to join any of the rides or social events? (I realize you have other priorities right now.)
> 
> Thanks for the info on your book. I've been trying to buy it up here but MEC doesn't seem to carry many US cycling books other than for Washington and Moab.


I'll be in Sedona, and quite probably the Friday night party for a few minutes. Track me down, I'll be around! 

Priorities are straightening themselves out. Thanks for remembering.

Boycott MEC, the cheap *******s.

p.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

That explains why I haven't seen your book there.

I'm not sure if we will be in Sedona for the Sat. rides as we will be there all the next week riding.

I'll look for you, but there will be lots of AZ locals, but only a few pasty white Canadians!


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

"· A2 “Good DH fun + some road” ride: UP Mormon to Buena Vista parking area (water, Gatorade, and bananas). Here we decide as a group on whether we go down Geronimo (longer, easier) or Holbert (wicked fun, but very technical) Ride along the backroads of south Phoenix then ride UP the main access road to the top of S. Mtn back to Buena Vista parking lot. Ride down National – will get to play on the Waterfall on the return route. ~20 miles, better be in shape. 5-7 hours."


I'm 90% sure I won't be there for this ride, but if anyone cares- I've ridden both of these trails extensively and I think Geronimo is the most bang for the buck. It doesn't lack technical, it's longer, and it's a lot faster(funner). Geronimo will obviously challenge people a little more, but most of the shuttle-crowd agree that Geronimo is the funnest of the 3 DH trails (lower mormon @24th street, holbert and geronimo).


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm bringing my XC/trail bike so will probably pass on the DH runs.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Some pics from rides in the same area taken by other MTBR posters.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=9745


----------



## mid_life_crisis (Feb 24, 2004)

*Tucson Ride Thursday - Time Change (50 year trail)*



mid_life_crisis said:


> Subject: Tucson Ride
> Where: End of Golder Ranch Road (Catalina, AZ)
> When: 9:00 am
> Ride Rating:	Easy jeep trails to very advanced single track
> ...


Due to most of the riders having to travel from Phoenix, I have changed the start time to 1 pm Thursday (3/11). Hope to see you there!

Doug


----------



## AlexH (Mar 10, 2004)

*Thursday South Mountain Ride*

Thursday I am going to ride the "A3" National-Holbert-Geronimo-National loop as a pre-ride for Friday

I will be at the Pima Ramadas at about 9am. If the weather is nice, Javelina may also be a good warm-up. Kind of...

- Alex -

480.220.5841 cell


----------



## adelaide rider (Mar 10, 2004)

*what the fu$#*

what the hell are you all talking about i dont understand tell me


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Yay!!! I can ride south mountain on friday!!!!woohoo...

I'll probably cut the party short so I can make it back here, but this rocks...


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Photos and write up thread here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=10484


----------

